# footprint size of Burton Ruler Size 9



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Hi,
Can someone please tell me the footprint length of Burton Ruler 2010 Size 9. I am looking to get a sierra crew 158cm board, which has a waist of 249mm. This seem quite narrow, so I am worried that the Burton Ruler size 9 will overhang. 
Can someone please help??


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you'll be fine


----------

